# I poured bleach on my galacts



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

these were solid orange!!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

now just give hem some dark orange and maybe a tad bit of black. then they'd look like some kois


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

New froggers, this what happens when you dont dust with color enhancers.
Jk 

Any luck with breeding these guys? I hear they are subborn as hell.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

They look great! Thanks for rubbing it in


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

gorgeous frogs btw


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like the flies got bleached too! Nice frogs.
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw the title without noticing the author and thought "ooh no, is this noob going to get it!!"


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

So, are they really as white as the photo? I've never seen them in life, I always assumed they were similar to mints.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

White as snow. 

I've heard calling but nothing I have been trying to fatten them up, so when they are ready they will breed , but none of my other galact pairs are doing anything right now, they are seasonal breeders. 

A friend of mine has a pair too, so if they don't go this year we are going to throw them all together.










heres what they looked like before!


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Nice frogs! This may be a totally noob question, but why are they white now? Is that normal?


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Betta, I think you're taking things a little too literally. They were not in fact ever orange, it's just a joke.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Betta132 said:


> Nice frogs! This may be a totally noob question, but why are they white now? Is that normal?


They are born that way. They are a morph called "moonshine" galactonotus. He was making a joke.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are sharp!


----------



## yadoku (May 11, 2012)

im jealous


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

These frogs remind me of ghosts! awesome frogs.


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Are these the only 2 that exist or is this a normal morph that happens every once in a blue moon?


----------



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

Very cool looking frogs. I'll take those too.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

TheFabricator said:


> Are these the only 2 that exist or is this a normal morph that happens every once in a blue moon?


Neither really. They are a normal population and breed true.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

In this hobby, "morph" does not mean the same thing as in other herp hobbies. Morph refers to an actual population of animals, not a color or pattern mutation that is selectively bred. New morphs do not pop up within offspring.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> In this hobby, "morph" does not mean the same thing as in other herp hobbies. Morph refers to an actual population of animals, not a color or pattern mutation that is selectively bred. New morphs do not pop up within offspring.


Then why not use the term "locality?" Or are these essentially synonyms here?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Locale (locality) is used mostly to describe a _specific_ population of a morph. For example, the cemetery locale of the bastimentos morph. Another few are the Manzanillo and Puerto viejo 'BriBri'. Both are BriBri, but are locale specific.

D


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty frogs!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Dendroguy said:


> Locale (locality) is used mostly to describe a _specific_ population of a morph. For example, the cemetery locale of the bastimentos morph. Another few are the Manzanillo and Puerto viejo 'BriBri'. Both are BriBri, but are locale specific.
> 
> D


Ahhh, but wouldn't 'red,' 'gold-dust,' 'yellow,' 'green,' 'blue,' etc all be "morphs" of cemetary bastis?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Groundhog said:


> Then why not use the term "locality?" Or are these essentially synonyms here?


A lot of us use locality and population, but some still use the term morph for some reason.



Dendroguy said:


> Locale (locality) is used mostly to describe a _specific_ population of a morph. For example, the cemetery locale of the bastimentos morph. Another few are the Manzanillo and Puerto viejo 'BriBri'. Both are BriBri, but are locale specific.


Not exactly. Morphs are withing localities, not the other way around. Cemetery Bastimento is the locality, and the morph could be orange, red, yellow, blue, gold dust, or green.

BriBri is the area in Costa Rica that those 2 populations come from, not a morph.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

thedude said:


> A lot of us use locality and population, but some still use the term morph for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my understanding as well, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning! I've seen a pair of these in person and the pictures don't quite do them justice.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Stunning! I've seen a pair of these in person and the pictures don't quite do them justice.


Where did you see those?


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

When my Viv is done these are a must have for me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

TheFabricator said:


> When my Viv is done these are a must have for me. Thanks for posting!


Goodluck finding some! Lol


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

nice frogs!!


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

wow, haven't seen many of these around, best of luck! I'm guessing these are from an old import, really hope more people start working with them


----------

